# Nisene Marks near Santa Cruz CA



## sooslow (Dec 14, 2017)

Am wondering if anyone here has ridden an ebike there as I’m gonna be in the area next weekend and figure my ebike will give me the most bang for my buck vs my Ripmo in a steep unknown area to me. Don’t know what the “political” climate is there toward ebikes.
Thanks


----------



## Vin829 (Mar 29, 2019)

Ebikes are not allowed in the Soquel Demonstration Forest. All my years riding there I’ve never seen a ranger. So ride it at your risk. You will get a lot of stink eye and comments from other riders if you do though. Nisene Marks allows them but technically all the single track is off limits to bikes and I have seen rangers there


----------



## sooslow (Dec 14, 2017)

Thanks Vin.


----------



## Ted (Jan 29, 2004)

Is the Aptos Creek Fire Road open to the top?


----------



## burpp (Feb 12, 2007)

Ted said:


> Is the Aptos Creek Fire Road open to the top?


it was a few weeks ago


----------

